# Med Oncology



## arsakoy (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi everybody, I am very interested in Oncology, and I would like to specialize this subject when I finish basic studies. If there is any oncologist here or anyone who share my interests, please contact me. #happy


----------



## jaxter (May 12, 2010)

Oncology is a branch of medicine which deals with tumor like cancer.An Oncologist is a medical professional who practice Oncology. An Oncologist has to do diagnosis of the cancer patient, surgery and followups after successful treatment.


----------

